# electric lights??



## conham (Sep 17, 2009)

On my swift kontiki 645(55 plate) the internal lighting is only 12 volt ,is that normal on motorhomes?? cheers conham.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

ours is just 12 volts i think this is the norm if some are different they will come along and say soon 
 terry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Normally all the main 'reading' (spot) and background lights are 12v with one or two central lights at 220v.
HTH.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

conham said:


> On my swift kontiki 645(55 plate) the internal lighting is only 12 volt ,is that normal on motorhomes?? cheers conham.


Almost exclusively :!: 
If you want to improve the lighting and reduce leisure battery consumption you can change to LED bulbs. They are available as direct replacements for most bulbs


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

My Autotrail has 2 240 v lights in the lounge area + 4 12 v spots, and 1 in the fixed bed area +2 12 v spots. The 2 in the louge also have dimmer switches. 

Charlie


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*electric lights*

Ours are all 12v not a problem really as far as I can see


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

I had to wire in 240v lights in our burstner.


----------



## conham (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks everybody for replies,only with all the caravans we owned they all had 240v.conham


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

yes they tend to be 12v on swifts 
do you live in conham if so i'm just a little way up the hill 
chapter


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

conham said:


> On my swift kontiki 645(55 plate) the internal lighting is only 12 volt ,is that normal on motorhomes?? cheers conham.


Hi,

All the internal lighting in our Kontiki (04 plate) is 12v. (I have also just replaced all the lights (14 in total) with LED's) - should have done it long ago!!  

Regards

Chris


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi why do you want 240 lights? When you are on hookup the 12v lights run from the charger, no need for 240v lights
Michael


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

conham said:


> Thanks everybody for replies,only with all the caravans we owned they all had 240v.conham


Your more likely to wildcamp in a motorhome, or be on an aire without mains, than in a caravan!!

The emphasis is on self-sufficiency, including using your own power source.


----------



## conham (Sep 17, 2009)

chapter,conham is the name of a downs football team i used to play for many years ago .It was named after (Conham Chemical Works Troopers Hill) conham


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

know it well it was across the road from the bull ph there are houses there now 
chapter


----------

